# Lhasa Apso Puppies For Sale! (Northwest)



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

As above. 8 weeks old, being fed on Gilpa puppy, 3 times a day at the moment. Had both injections, and have been wormed. Brindle at the moment, will turn grey. 
Pictures can be sent via email if you are seriously interested. 
Homes will be vetted. PM me, and I will reply a number for you to call. (Call between 10am-9pm) 
These puppies have been well socialized with different breeds and sizes of dogs, and can live with cats, as they are still only young. 
Asking price of £550. No offers. They will be sold KC registered and with a contract. These puppies will also have endorsements on them. 

Thank you.
Candace Breakenridge


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think this needs to be in the for sale section.
Are the parents PRA tested? Why are they endorsed? Endorsements don't stop them being bred, it just stops the puppies being registered with the kennel club and at least if the puppies are registereable, the KC gets to control the number of litters. I never endorse my puppies as I figure that if someone wants to breed, they'l breed and at least if they can register the puppies, there are checks made. Whereas if they are endorsed, anyone wanting to breed will still do so and sell unregistered or DLRC registered and be able to breed every 6 months if they want with no restrictions.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I think this needs to be in the for sale section.
> Are the parents PRA tested? Why are they endorsed? Endorsements don't stop them being bred, it just stops the puppies being registered with the kennel club and at least if the puppies are registereable, the KC gets to control the number of litters. I never endorse my puppies as I figure that if someone wants to breed, they'l breed and at least if they can register the puppies, there are checks made. Whereas if they are endorsed, anyone wanting to breed will still do so and sell unregistered or DLRC registered and be able to breed every 6 months if they want with no restrictions.


Okay.. Well if a mod could put this in the sale section, would be much appreciated : victory:
And the parents are PRA tested, and theyre clear. 
I know endorsements dont stop puppies from being bred from, hence the contract. If the new owners do wish to breed the puppy, they are to contact us and we will tell them what we are happy with for them to breed their dog with. This is the most we can actually do, which is what you need to do when you are KC approved breeds, on the breeder scheme. We have done this method with all our litters that weve bred and will continue to do so. Sometimes contracts and the fact that they are endorsed does not stop them from breeding, but that is also hence the home checks. If they have a pet, we will contact their vet and ask about past pets they have had, and if they were well cared for. And it seemed to have worked. Because we have heard off people we have sold puppies to, and our advice has always been accepted. I dont generally advertise on the web because you cant trust anyone really, and I prefer the pets that they go to are close to home.

Endorsements also include being exported. Not just breeding. But the mention of endorsements are to let people know that these puppies have rules behind them. If people want more of an explanation, feel free to PM me.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Well done for endorsing your puppies papers. 

Of course, people can breed if they want to and not KC reg. the puppies, but if you agree to lift endorsements dependant on good health tests results it encourages people to health test and also makes them aware of health testing in the first place. 

The KC wouldn't have 'control' over any puppies bred from your pups, whether they are registered or not. They will not register pups from endorsed parents though. 

More people should endorse, IMO. 

Also, just to clarify in case anyone reading isn't sure... endorsing 'not for export' doesn't stop the dog itself being exported, just the pedigree.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

midori said:


> Well done for endorsing your puppies papers.
> 
> Of course, people can breed if they want to and not KC reg. the puppies, but if you agree to lift endorsements dependant on good health tests results it encourages people to health test and also makes them aware of health testing in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.. Totally agree : victory: 

Oh, forgot to mention, these puppies are not for show homes, unless it is a reputable kennel they are going to


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

Hope that they all get excellent homes, I have had a few new customers with Lhasa pups and theyre an absolute joy!


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

yas_mark said:


> Hope that they all get excellent homes, I have had a few new customers with Lhasa pups and theyre an absolute joy!


Thanks : victory:
And I know you say theyre a joy, but you dont live with one. Basically, you are paying for a new owner because you will never own a Lhasa Apso, they will always own you.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

cbreakenridge said:


> Thanks : victory:
> And I know you say theyre a joy, but you dont live with one. Basically, you are paying for a new owner because you will never own a Lhasa Apso, they will always own you.
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2: love them too bits theyre sooo proud of themseleves. My staffordshire bull terrier girl loves them so much on the park. x


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

yas_mark said:


> :lol2: love them too bits theyre sooo proud of themseleves. My staffordshire bull terrier girl loves them so much on the park. x


Lol She sounds nice, so are you not owned by a Lhasa or you a staffie type of person?


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

I am an absolute dog freak lol doing a degree in canine behaviour, work in classes and kennels etc & help a few staff rescues.

Im owned by 2 staffordshire bull terriers aged 15months and 18 months, 1 jack russell cross rescue puppy whos 6 months and a 17 yr old cocker spaniel. Just love all dogs :lol2:
My staffy male troy whos a big lad only likes fluffy and little dogs..he is such a big blouse cant resist dennis the westie or charlie the lhasa on the park :lol2:. My 3 girls love all. x


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

yas_mark said:


> I am an absolute dog freak lol doing a degree in canine behaviour, work in classes and kennels etc & help a few staff rescues.
> 
> Im owned by 2 staffordshire bull terriers aged 15months and 18 months, 1 jack russell cross rescue puppy whos 6 months and a 17 yr old cocker spaniel. Just love all dogs :lol2:
> My staffy male troy whos a big lad only likes fluffy and little dogs..he is such a big blouse cant resist dennis the westie or charlie the lhasa on the park :lol2:. My 3 girls love all. x


Right now ive got 9 Lhasa Apsos's, a chinese crested, a collie X, a chihuahua, and reptile wise- a royal python, 2 dumeril boas, and a chuckwalla :gasp:


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

cbreakenridge said:


> Right now ive got 9 Lhasa Apsos's, a chinese crested, a collie X, a chihuahua, and reptile wise- a royal python, 2 dumeril boas, and a chuckwalla :gasp:


 
LOVELY your house sounds more mad than mine :lol2:! where in northwest are you? im near chorley/preston lancs. x


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

yas_mark said:


> LOVELY your house sounds more mad than mine :lol2:! where in northwest are you? im near chorley/preston lancs. x


good ol' sunny warrington :whistling2:
owning 1 cocker spaniels is way more crazy than owning 100 dogs. where are you doing your course?


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

from myerscough, its challenging but very rewarding. im a graduate from the academy of dog training & behaviour too and done a few compass courses x


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

yas_mark said:


> from myerscough, its challenging but very rewarding. im a graduate from the academy of dog training & behaviour too and done a few compass courses x


Well as long as you enjoy it, you cant go wrong.
Ive done dog breeding with Lhasa apso's with my mum, i plan to breed poodles, because i love them so much and I do alot of professional handling in the show ring. I also do alot of dog grooming. 
I think we are as dog mad as each other you know :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yas_mark said:


> LOVELY your house sounds more mad than mine :lol2:! where in northwest are you? im near chorley/preston lancs. x


Hey, another Prestonian! Whoo! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a basic question.
They are 8 weeks old as stated but have had both jabs done??

Jabs start at 8 weeks and then again at 10 weeks so how have they had both jabs done?

My pups went for First Jabs on Saturday. 9 week old today. So 1 week on Saturday they go for their second, 3 days before 11 weeks.

I would have had them done at 8week exactly but needed hubby to help me carry them all into the vets so had to be a saturday and Vet would not do before 8 weeks.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Just a basic question.
> They are 8 weeks old as stated but have had both jabs done??
> 
> Jabs start at 8 weeks and then again at 10 weeks so how have they had both jabs done?
> ...


 
That's a very good point. 

My own vet will not do the first vaccination before 9 weeks, and suggests the second as close to twelve weeks as possible, so the mother immunity doesn't interfere with the vaccine.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A lot of vets do start vaccinations at 6 wks of age but this means the pup will need a third one at 12 weeks


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I think this needs to be in the for sale section.
> Why are they endorsed? Endorsements don't stop them being bred, it just stops the puppies being registered with the kennel club and at least if the puppies are registereable, the KC gets to control the number of litters.


i agree they dont stop the dog being bred but i think the endorsments are the best thing breeders can do to try to prevent this

the only thing i dont like about endorsments (we endorse ours) is that i know of a few breeders that endorse then charge the new owner again when they want the endorsment lifted!! 
even after all health tests are done!!
but it does state in my contract that these endorsments will be lifted free of charge aslong as all conditions have been met

George


----------



## yas_mark (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, another Prestonian! Whoo! :2thumb:


 
Ohh hello! I might have to annoy you soon and ask where you buy all your live foods etc :lol2:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

missmoore said:


> i agree they dont stop the dog being bred but i think the endorsments are the best thing breeders can do to try to prevent this
> 
> the only thing i dont like about endorsments (we endorse ours) is that i know of a few breeders that endorse then charge the new owner again when they want the endorsment lifted!!
> even after all health tests are done!!
> ...


Precisely my point before : victory: We do not charge for endorsements to be lifted as the lines our breed entails are fresh, no PRA in them and they are sound healthy pups with excellent conformation.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Just a basic question.
> They are 8 weeks old as stated but have had both jabs done??
> 
> Jabs start at 8 weeks and then again at 10 weeks so how have they had both jabs done?
> ...


I should have put the birth date down. It feels like we have had them forever but whether they are 8 weeks old or not im not sure now. I made this advertisement for my mum, so will check up on their birth date and then the age can be figured out for themselves.

In my opinion advantages of them being vaccinated so early is that when they are sold aged 8-10 weeks old is that we know that they are ready to be walked. People tend not to take notice of the fact that even when they have just, say, 4 days to go that they will take their pup out for a walk and they wont catch anything.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Can a mod please close this thread as I have made a new one with it being edited. 

Much appreciated..


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, but when Vaccinated too young the immunity drops off with the natural Immunity from mum. I have done the same with my pups and it being close to christmas. all are being fully vaccinated before leaving because I don't trust people enough to make sure it is done the day after picking pup up.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, but when Vaccinated too young the immunity drops off with the natural Immunity from mum. I have done the same with my pups and it being close to christmas. all are being fully vaccinated before leaving because I don't trust people enough to make sure it is done the day after picking pup up.


 
Check out new thread : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cbreakenridge said:


> If they have a pet, we will contact their vet and ask about past pets they have had, and if they were well cared for.


 And if they vet told you anything about previous pets etc they would be breaking the law as well as making themselves very unpopular and leaving themselves open to a lawsuit for breaking patient confidentiality. I know that my vet would tell you to bog off (but put more politely) unless I had spoken to him and given verbal and written permission for him to tell you anything about my previous pets.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I would guess that if they got the vet details from applicants, that permission had already been given : victory:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> I would guess that if they got the vet details from applicants, that permission had already been given : victory:


Yes, you can ask someone to give their vet permission to speak to you. Rescues often do this. (Ragdoll rescue did it for me) If people have nothing to hide, they won't mind you checking with their vet, would they?!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pups*

Isn't she just trying to do the best by her pups and for that surely deserves a well done, for trying at least.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> And if they vet told you anything about previous pets etc they would be breaking the law as well as making themselves very unpopular and leaving themselves open to a lawsuit for breaking patient confidentiality. I know that my vet would tell you to bog off (but put more politely) unless I had spoken to him and given verbal and written permission for him to tell you anything about my previous pets.


Instead of picking on my thread, please PM me if you have a problem, if not, especially since you are not interested in buying a pup, leave it. 



LisaLQ said:


> I would guess that if they got the vet details from applicants, that permission had already been given : victory:


Thats precisely what we have done, and ALL owners have given permission for me to contact the vet. And thanks LisaLQ :notworthy:
At least youre thinking logically



sarahc said:


> Isn't she just trying to do the best by her pups and for that surely deserves a well done, for trying at least.


Thanks :2thumb: I really do think I do alot more than what most breeders do nowadays. Good breeders arent in good supply any more. Just wish more people could be like you and LisaLQ and are recognising that


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

There is not a great deal more that candice can do to ensure the pups go to good homes in my opinion, everyone takes a risk selling pups that they wont go to a good home. 
good grief the next step would be credit and police checks :lol2:
ive had people ask for vets references and they write a little note saying my pets are treated there and with their contact details to pass on to breeder. 
for what its worth i think your doing your best


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> There is not a great deal more that candice can do to ensure the pups go to good homes in my opinion, everyone takes a risk selling pups that they wont go to a good home.
> good grief the next step would be credit and police checks :lol2:
> ive had people ask for vets references and they write a little note saying my pets are treated there and with their contact details to pass on to breeder.
> for what its worth i think your doing your best


 
Thanks Rach... 
You know when you start to actually wonder if you are going over the top because theres someone who has to pick on everything you say or do? I dont think anyone can write on here about dogs without a particular someone jumping on you and trying to bring you down, no matter how much you know about it.


----------

